
Show HN: Nano – Minify SVG with visual difference and embed fonts in SVG - pzht
https://vecta.io/nano
======
pzht
We started building Nano to solve a problem: the SVG images used on our
website (embed with <img> tags) are not showing the correct font we've chosen
- Roboto. After few rounds of testing and searching for solutions, embedding
fonts seemed to be the best way to solve the problem, without ballooning our
SVG files size. We've wrote a blog post on how we came up with this solution
on CSS-Tricks here: [https://css-tricks.com/using-custom-fonts-with-svg-in-an-
ima...](https://css-tricks.com/using-custom-fonts-with-svg-in-an-image-tag/)

Would love to get some comments from the HN community on Nano, especially on
the compression we've done: [https://vecta.io/blog/2018/05/08/how-nano-
compresses-svg/](https://vecta.io/blog/2018/05/08/how-nano-compresses-svg/)

Anything else that you think we could have done better in terms of
compression? :)

